# what call do you use to locate birds on the roost



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

i dont have much time to scout this year so i am going to have to roost them the night before i hunt
what do you guys use to do this?


----------



## hoytkatera125 (Oct 9, 2008)

owl hooter


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

At night an owl hooter, in the morning a crow call.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

BassFisher91 said:


> At night an owl hooter, in the morning a crow call.


i'll second that and a goose call works to in da morgan


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Owl hoot,Short cutt,or High pitch squeal on a diaghram.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Any loud sound will work, the clap of hands or a slamming of a car door, whistle, etc. 
If you don't have the crow or owl call.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Our Harrison Hoot N Stick


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Having used just about all the popular (owl,crow ect..)and the not-so popular (goose,rabbit screamer,coyote howler ect..)The best I have found day or night is the peacock screamer.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

SNAREMAN said:


> Having used just about all the popular (owl,crow ect..)and the not-so popular (goose,rabbit screamer,coyote howler ect..)The best I have found day or night is the peacock screamer.


Thats definitely a hell of a shrill!!!

Primos Power Owl works for me. I have allot of succsess locating birds with this call.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Big Reds said:


> *Any loud sound will work, the clap of hands or a slamming of a car door, whistle, etc. *
> If you don't have the crow or owl call.


A number of years ago on opening morning we couldn't get a gobble with any of the typical locator calls. Later that morning a nearby farmer starts pounding together what sounded like two frying pans. Three or four hits and thunderous gobbles would erupt from every direction. 

So the next time you're out at first light and you can't get that gobbler to go just reach in to your vest and whip out your frying pans. If that doesn't work you can always make breakfast.:chillin:


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

All your doing is trying to get the tom to SHOCK gobble for locating purposes. Any natural or unatural sound will work. I use a short reed goose call or a crow call, as loud and nasty as you can blow it two or three notes max. Or I owl hoot by mouth like a barred owl or barn owl. Practice it, it's not that hard. Plus you will never forget your owl hooter back in the truck either. You'll always have that option. Who cooks for youuuu, who cooks for youwallllll is the words I think about when owl hooting by voice. Sounds funny but it works! You don't want him locating you, plus any longer sequence and you may miss the shock gobble. 

I hunt near a main two lane highway that semis use for travel and when they blow there air horns it almost always get a gobble out of the toms, even when they've refused to come in to MY seductive hen calls! :yikes: I never tried an air horn to bring em in but hey one never knows! LOL

Good luck in the turkey woods!
Smoke


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

smoke i only have time to do this in the evening
is a goose call an option at dusk


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Loon Call.... Works everytime.....

Serious


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

billya said:


> Loon Call.... Works everytime.....
> 
> Serious


Where do I get one? or learn how to do it.?


I like the owl hooter, I like goose calls too, lots of them where I hunt. I use the car horn for scouting. If I just can't get them to talk, I wail on my predator calls, they really do the trick.

I will be headed out in the morning, just to listen.. birds aren't quiet this time of year.. just listening will normally do it.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I wish I knew how to make a sandhill crane call- because they get toms LIT UP when they fly over.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Ieatantlers said:


> I wish I knew how to make a sandhill crane call- because they get toms LIT UP when they fly over.


http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-HAYCC07

http://www.sportsmanguys.com/item_n...hill-CRANE_path_11658-11697_item_2563770.html

:coolgleam


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

NSK, a goose call may work at night, but I've never used it at night. I don't have a lot of success getting toms to gobble when returning to the roost in the evening. After dark I have better luck. They're more apt to shock gobble after they've been in the tree for a period of time. A way outdoors makes a crane call or they buy one and sell it as their own. Not sure how it works but I make a few every year for some friends who hunt sand hills in Texas. All you can do it try it and see if it works when you know toms are roosted near by, but nothing is for sure. Basicly any loud noise will most times get a tom to shock gobble. 
Smoke


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

Owl call with your voice. It ain't hard

It gets the crows stirred up as well, which sometimes will then get a bird to gobble.

It's fun when the owls fly in, too. Sometimes they'll sit above you and monkey call back and forth with you.


----------



## Lenaweebowhunter (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok guys I'm not a real experianced Turkey hunter, Ive taken a cpl nice toms here on my farm. Over the years this one of my problems: I have approx 25+/- acres of flooded timber full of geese this time of year there always making a ruckus. So I have tryied the owl and crow calls and have yet to get a tom to gobble back. Now I have had them gobble to my hen calling when Im set up hunting in the morning, but this question is about locating them on the roost. Last night I went out just at dark and owl hooted, the geese just get to screaming so do I just go the the areas that ive found them roosting in over the past few year on Monday morning? I see hens and a cpl big toms along the woods edge in my food plots but its not consisitent, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Horn on the truck...accidentally hit it when heading out bow hunting...the woods lit up with gobbles.


----------



## schuttie2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

use the HS hoot tube works welll....i would suggest usin a more natural sound specially if u huntin the nxt morning..rather b safe then sorrry ... they wont always gobble either the weather (wind, temp mainly) plays a big affect on it ..colder it is less active also on windy days just harder for them to hear it...try cupping ur ears to with ur hands in the direction u think they are at cuz sometimes the gobbles can b very faint...good luck


----------

